# Works board



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if the work board still exists? Not sure where to post this to ask so just posted it herex


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

No  Frraggles it doesn't sadly. 

B x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

:-( that was a flipping brilliant board and sad to hear of its demise.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285685.0

IT HASN'T EXISTED FOR A WHILE THIS WAS THE INFO POSTED


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Oooo have ff posted anywhere recently asking for some hr trained volunteers maybe people need reminding.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

As someone who has worked in HR for 21 years, I can say that it is very difficult to give specific advice to people when it comes to HR.  Yes, employment law is the same for all organisations, but so many things depend on an organisations policies, procedures, "custom and practice".  I have worked in many different organisations, public sector, private sector, not for profit etc and they are all very different when it comes to HR.

I guess that's one of the reasons that it is hard to get volunteers....just a thought.
GIA Tooxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think that the 2 ladies who did the ork issues board did a great job, one was an NHS and the other non public sector but they always pointed people to the employment law on get websites and would give confidential emailed advice as sell. 
I am sure if you were willing to help and had the time and expertise that FF would be delighted to hear form you

L x


----------

